
Multiple vulnerabilities in RubyGems - dcu
http://blog.rubygems.org/2017/08/27/2.6.13-released.html
======
pfg
Most notably, this fixes a RCE that can be exploited by any MitM capable of
poisoning a DNS response[1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/commit/8d91516fb7037ecf...](https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/commit/8d91516fb7037ecfb27622f605dc40245e0f8d32)

